# Does anyone have Decalgirl Via Del Fiori



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

If anyone has this skin would you be able to post a picture of it on the Kindle. They always seem to look a bit different in the pictures that everyone posts than on the site. In most cases they look better than on the site. Thank you in advance


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't have this new skin, but I have had 3 decal girl skins, and I think all 3 looked better than on the site. I think it's because it's glossy in "real life," so the colors look richer, a bit brighter, and more vivid. It's a lovely skin. Go for it! Be sure to try the code PSPHome for a discount when you order.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Dont have it either, but it looks very neat


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is beautiful.  That one makes me want to change skins.  And I said I'd never do that.
deb


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ohhh, so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks fantastic. I think I'm gonna build my home to look like that style of a building.


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't have this skin.  I have the Monet on my kindle.  I now want this one.  I have to fight the temptation.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Sdrmartin:  How long have you had the Monet skin? While the Monet skin is great, too, if it's been close to 4 months or longer and you read your kindle everyday, and look at the same skin everyday, you just might need a new one for variety.... And, if you order two new ones at the same time, you save on shipping charges. Hee hee.

When my kindle was replaced last month, I took the Nadir skin off the original kindle unit very slowly and carefully so as to not tear it or stretch it too much. The skin looked okay when I took it off and I put it on its original paper. Only where I first lifted it from the back of K2 did it have some obvious stretching. I took my still WARM (not hot) coffee pot out of the coffee maker and sort of "ironed" that area of the skin with the bottom of the coffee pot, and after, that part of the skin looked back to normal. I really do think it can be used again....

Life is just too short....if you really want a new skin, get a new skin. If you went out to dinner at a non-fast food restaurant, you would probably spend much more and have nothing to really show for it. Get the skin. Hee hee

This is how I rationalized getting two new skins instead of one last month, and spending $24 plus tax today (which I really think is too expensive) on an double-walled, stainless steel hot/cold mug with a very unusual cover/lid style. I wanted one that was 16 oz; the one I have is only 12oz. I will be taking it to work everyday with my special ice-coffee brew, so I will get a lot of use out of it. 

Anyone else need help with rationalizing purchases?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think this is a beautiful skin. DecalGirl really needs to knock off adding all these gorgeous skins. How am I ever going to not order more and more...

I have been able to reuse my skins. I take them off as carefully as I can. When I put them back, I just use a hairdryer on low. It shrinks them right back to normal. I have a tendency to stretch all of my skins when I put them on anyway, just so they'll cover a bit more of the white. The hairdryer smoothed out any wrinkles I get from overstretching.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Heather, where do you store the used skin from the time you take it off until you are ready to use it again?

I love the new skin Via Del Fiori.  When I looked for it on decalgirl.com last night, I noticed that so far it was only for K2, which is the one I don't have.  They will probably make it available for another model.  My KDX skin is new (van Gogh Irises), so I will control myself when it does come out.  I like my Monet Water Lilies on my K1 -- nice and dark, so very easy on my eyes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I always keep my original back. I do take the extra stuff off that's not needed. Just stick it there until you're ready to use again


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Heather, where do you store the used skin from the time you take it off until you are ready to use it again?
> 
> I love the new skin Via Del Fiori. When I looked for it on decalgirl.com last night, I noticed that so far it was only for K2, which is the one I don't have. They will probably make it available for another model. My KDX skin is new (van Gogh Irises), so I will control myself when it does come out. I like my Monet Water Lilies on my K1 -- nice and dark, so very easy on my eyes.


This new skin is now available for the K1. I saw it for the K2 a week or so ago and emailed them to ask them if they could make it available for the K1. They said yes and to keep watching as it may take up to 2 weeks to show up. I checked every day and yesterday afternoon I noticed that they posted it. So I already ordered it!! If you ever see a print that you like on one of the other devices, just email them and ask to make it available to your device. They have always been very helpful.


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

I did it.  I just ordered the Decal girl skin Via Del Fiori.  I will take the Monet off and put it on the other back when I put it on.  I think that I am going to like it better than the Monet.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> This new skin is now available for the K1. I saw it for the K2 a week or so ago and emailed them to ask them if they could make it available for the K1. They said yes and to keep watching as it may take up to 2 weeks to show up. I checked every day and yesterday afternoon I noticed that they posted it. So I already ordered it!! If you ever see a print that you like on one of the other devices, just email them and ask to make it available to your device. They have always been very helpful.


I'd love this for my K1 but I don't like that there's no skin cover for the battery lid...


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Way to go, Sdrmartin! Sounds like you will enjoy it....Let us know when you get it!


----------



## kathykip (Aug 19, 2009)

I just got this skin today and put it on my Kindle.  It looks great!  The colors are bright and vivid and it looks just like it does on the web page.  I'm very pleased!

I'm sorry to say that I have no idea how to put a picture in this reply though  I have photos from my phone on my computer though.

Kathy


----------



## kathykip (Aug 19, 2009)

I figured out how to do the photos. Sorry they aren't the best, I can probably post better ones tomorrow when I have more time.



















Not sure what is going on with the sizing.....sigh


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. I've had my K2 since February and it has been skinless since then. When I saw the skins of my fellow NYC Kindlers at our recent meetups, I saw how nice they look in person. I had looked at the DG skins back in March and they didn't appeal to me, but as soon as I saw this skin, I was ready to buy. It's on its way now -- and I can't wait to see it on!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't think I'd ever skin Sundog, but after not having looked at the DecalGirl site for quite a while . . . I like this one and one or two other newer designs.  But Sundog is a K1 so not so much of any design actually shows, even on the back.

I guess they aren't too difficult to apply?


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the Van Gogh Starry Night Skin, but I really like this one too.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have been able to reuse my skins. I take them off as carefully as I can. When I put them back, I just use a hairdryer on low. It shrinks them right back to normal. I have a tendency to stretch all of my skins when I put them on anyway, just so they'll cover a bit more of the white. The hairdryer smoothed out any wrinkles I get from overstretching.


That's good to know! I'll try that whenever I'm ready to change my skin. Since the skin I'm using now is a custom one, I'd hate to lose it.


----------

